# andas ocupado / estás ocupado



## bjcoreano

Antes alguien me preguntó 'andas ocupado'. Hay alguna diferencia entre ¿andas ocupado? y ¿estás ocupado? O ¿uno es más común en algún país que el otro? Gracias.


----------



## rocioteag

son sinonimos....


----------



## ORL

Se suele preguntar "andas ocupado?" con el sentido de que la ocupación continúa en el tiempo, que no se refiere al preciso momento en el que se formula la pregunta.

Andas ocupado (estos días)?

En cambio, "estás ocupado?" se refiere más bien al preciso momento en que se hace la pregunta.

Estás ocupado (ahora)?

Eso no significa que se respete la diferencia siempre, muchas veces se usa una forma por otra.


----------



## Mafelo505

Hola bjcoreano

Quizá un par de ejemplos ayuden:

*Éstás ocupado *ahora? Tenés un minuto para mirar este informe ?
La pregunta requiere saber si lo está en ese preciso instante.
*Andás ocupado* últimamente ? Te queda tiempo libre los fines de semana ?
La pregunta se extiende sobre un período de tiempo mayor.

En Argentina es corriente el uso de ambos.

saludos


----------



## andaya

Yo no veo esas diferencias.


----------



## ORL

Ponte las gafas ;-) 

Seguramente, en Espana la diferencia no vale, es que los argentinos somos taaan sutiles...


----------



## Honeypum

ORL said:


> Ponte las gafas ;-)
> 
> Seguramente, en Espana la diferencia no vale, es que los argentinos somos taaan sutiles...


 
Jeje, estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Andás ocupado lo decimos mucho, y también estás ocupado y... NO son lo mismo.


----------



## andaya

Y ¿dónde está la diferencia? En Argentina no sé si  la habrá, pero en España me gustaría que me la dijeses.


----------



## ORL

Si lees el hilo (luego de ponerte las gafas;-) verás que la diferencia ya está explicada, y por dos personas a falta de una. 
Para una situación como esta, en Argentina solemos decir "sí, y mi abuela pateaba calefones". Si deseas te explico, no hay problema.
Saludos


----------



## andaya

Si buscas andar en la RAE verás que no hay diferencia.


----------



## ORL

Si buscas ir a la Argentina, verás que hay diferencia ;-)

Basta de tanto fascismo lingüístico, si te va decir que en Espana es así o asá, perfecto, pero no me digas cómo debe hablar mi gente, vale?
Gracias.


----------



## andreei

yo tampoco creo que sea lo mismo...creo que la diferencia de tiempos que explicaron esta correcta
estas ocupado se refiere a este momento y andas ocupado se refiere mas bien a un tiempo mas largo


----------



## tytoalba

Hola,
aprendiendo cosas nuevas, en Argentina veo que se utiliza con un matiz diferente. En España se utilizan por igual, se podría decir unicamente que si usas el verbo andar, le das un toque más coloquial a la expresión; nunca se nos ocurriría en España preguntarle al jefe si anda ocupado, sería "¿estas ocupado?".
Por lo demás en España no hay ese cariz temporal en la diferencia; aunque supongo que lo habremos perdido, y que lo tendría como se ha mantenido en Argentina.

Un Saludo


----------



## ORL

Puede ser, o puede ser también que lo hayamos creado nosotros en América latina, por carencia en el idioma heredado ;-)
Creo que uno debe tener en cuenta que cuando invade un territorio e impone su lengua a otros pueblos, en ese mismísimo acto está pasando a compartir el "copyright";-) de su propio idioma, entonces creo que no es válido más tarde, pretender que las únicas formas válidas de hablar el idioma son las del territorio donde éste se originó, como hace mucha gente por aquí. O apelar a un diccionario como la palabra santa del Papa, por favor, dejen respirar, dejen vivir!


----------



## andaya

Orl ¿has desayunado tigre?
1º Me gusta mucho la forma de hablar de los argentinos.
2ª No pongo en duda que en Argentina tenga otro matiz, que evidentemente en España no tiene, salvo que es más coloquial, como dice tytoalb.
3ª En cuanto a lo del fascismo , tu sabrás porque lo dices.


----------



## Irethtook

Aquí en México lo decimos igual, para nosotros no hay diferencia.


----------



## andaya

No sé si el diccionario será la palabra santa ORL pero la tuya tampoco creo que sea.


----------



## ORL

No, desayuné müsli (palabra no aceptada por la RAE), los del tigre son los de Kellogg´s, copos de maíz, que les dicen. El maíz no está aceptado por la RAE, es originario de América ;-)

Hay matices coloquiales y de los otros en Argentina, como en todos los países. Para mí decir que "andar ocupado" y "estar ocupado" son lo mismo, me da como la noción de que en la región donde no se conoce la diferencia, hay un cierto matiz de "da igual" o de falta de sutileza, sin ánimo de ofender. Entonces uno puede decir "en Espana es así o asá", pero no mandar a alguien a recorrer la RAE. Pero se ve que esa diferencia tampoco la reconoces, pero ni se me ocurriría preguntarte qué desayunaste esta manana;-)

El fascismo ligüístico -que no es lo mismo que decir fascismo a secas-, lo digo por la RAE, está clarísimo. Por eso lo digo, y lo digo sabiendo por qué lo digo, como todo lo que digo. 
Saludetes, como dicen Uds.


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Hola, 

Bueno, la explicación del uso de las dos frases en Argentina tiene mucho sentido por el uso que tiene cada uno de los verbos "andar" y "estar". Pero acá en Colombia los usamos indiferentemente y solo cambiaría un poquito el contexto.

*¿Estás ocupado?* ¿Tienes un minuto para mirar este informe?
*¿Andas ocupado?* ¿Podrías ayudarme a revisar este informe?

Le estoy preguntando si está ocupado en el momento o si anda ocupado (por ejemplo si viene realizando tareas toda la mañana), pero el propósito de la pregunta es el mismo.

*¿Andas ocupado* últimamente? ¿Te queda tiempo libre los fines de semana?
*¿Estás ocupado* últimamente? ¿Te queda tiempo libre los fines de semana?

Yo lo usaría en las dos formas.

Creo que son usos diferentes que le damos los hispanohablantes al idioma.

Saludos.


----------



## ORL

> No sé si el diccionario será la palabra santa ORL pero la tuya tampoco creo que sea


.

Andaya, primero felicitarte, porque te percataste de una verdad de perogrullo. Albricias. Es un comienzo al menos.
Obviamente lo tuyo es entender todo como te parece. Por supuesto que mi palabra no es palabra santa, pero es la forma de hablar en la Argentina, y te repito: si me vienes con eso de ", no hay diferencia, vete a recorrer la RAE/dime dónde está la diferencia en Espana" -siendo que yo no hablaba de Espana porque no vivo allí-, creo que no soy yo quien pretende tener la palabra santa, no te parece?
No sigas, que estoy ocupado y este sitio no es para esto. Si quieres me escribes un privado y no recargamos a la gente con esto.


----------



## andaya

Creo que el que necesita gafas eres tu. Te repito otra vez que no discuto el matiz que se le da en Argentina, pero que en España ese matiz no lo tiene.
Por otro lado, sin ánimo de ofender, creo que en tu subconsciente hay unos lazos que te unen a España  que no soportas y que quisieras romper.


----------



## andaya

Por que no demustras la diferencia de matiz con el diccionario de la Real Academia Argentina.


----------



## ORL

> pero que en España ese matiz no lo tiene.


 
Y yo dije lo contrario??



> Por otro lado, sin ánimo de ofender, creo que en tu subconsciente hay unos lazos que te unen a España que no soportas y que quisieras romper.


 
Ahora es psicóloga :-D gracias por el diagnóstico. Creo que vas avanzando inexorablemente al terreno de la agresión. Léete lo que escribí, que está bien claro. Luego te fantaseas lo que quieras, pero no me lo cuentes. La Argentina no es un país monárquico, hay una academia argentina de las letras, pero no es de la realeza.
Nos van a quitar los mensajes, te aconsejaría dejar tu enfadito o tratarlo por privado. Gracias.



> Por que no demustras la diferencia de matiz con el diccionario de la Real Academia Argentina.


 

Porque la lengua viva es lo que habla la gente diariamente, no exclusivamente lo que recogen los diccionarios, sean argentinos o espanoles, o todavía no entendiste a qué me refiero??? Vamos, un poco más de chispa, que ser tan lento es una afrenta!;-)


----------



## andreei

Tal como se dijo anteriormente es solo una matiz diferente que se le da a la palabra y no creo que solo en argentina, aca en chile tambien. Lo cual creo que responde a la pregunta que nuestro amigo hizo en un principio.
La idea era ayudarlo con eso ya que todos sabemos que las palabras son utilizadas son variaciones segun el pais.
Pd: andaya, la idea es tratar de ayudar y desde cada pais decir nuestro punto de vista, no veo la idea de que siempre hagas esto de discutir y llegar a ofender a los otros ya que no solo lo has hecho en este post.


----------



## Mafelo505

andreei said:


> Tal como se dijo anteriormente es solo una matiz diferente que se le da a la palabra y no creo que solo en argentina, aca en chile tambien. Lo cual creo que responde a la pregunta que nuestro amigo hizo en un principio.
> *La idea era ayudarlo con eso* ya que todos sabemos que las palabras son utilizadas son variaciones segun el pais.


 
Hola Andreei

Concuerdo totalmente contigo, la idea es ayudar y a bjcoreano, un inmigrante coreano en Argentina a quien probablemente todavía le cuesta defenderse en nuestro idioma, sólo le sirve el significado que le damos en Argentina. (Aunque no lo dice me juego la cabeza que vive allí).

Todo lo demás es una discusión estéril.

saludos


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Hola ORL, a mi si me gustaría que me explicaras que significa esa expresión, nunca la había escuchado... y está muy curiosa.

Saludos.




ORL said:


> Si lees el hilo (luego de ponerte las gafas;-) verás que la diferencia ya está explicada, y por dos personas a falta de una.
> Para una situación como esta, en Argentina solemos decir "sí, y mi abuela pateaba calefones". Si deseas te explico, no hay problema.
> Saludos


----------



## ORL

La expresión se usa cuando alguien dice algo que no tiene sentido, para enfatizar el sinsentido, uno responde: "sí, y mi abuela patea/ba calefones", actividad que obviamente no tiene el menor sentido...
Un saludo.


----------



## Mafelo505

...también decimos "y mi abuela pateaba de zurda"
Pero le dejo a ORL el honor de explicártelo...

saludos


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Mafelo505 said:


> ...también decimos "y mi abuela pateaba de zurda"
> Pero le dejo a ORL el honor de explicártelo...
> 
> saludos


 
No es necesaria la explicación de está, ya la entendí.


----------



## iberco32

Estoy de acuerdo con titoalba y andaya, en España no hay  diferencia entre estar ocupado y andar ocupado.


----------



## Vivero

Recién me entero de que las lenguas tienen _copyright_. Dicho sea de paso, desde que conocí ese uso de la palabra "recién" (recién supe..., recién llegué...) me gustó mucho y decidí adoptarlo sin ningún respeto por los derechos de propiedad de los hablantes que lo inventaran. Es español, y por lo tanto es mío. Lo mismo me pasa con el verbo "descreer" (no sé si registrado por todos los argentinos, o sólo por Borges). Descreo, y aconsejo descreer, de los nacionalismos lingüísticos (y el que vaya más allá, y descrea de todos los nacionalismos, escuchará mi aplauso). La lengua es del que la usa y la hace evolucionar, y esos somos todos los hablantes, cada uno a nuestra manera. Y si seguimos teniendo tanta diversidad de vocabulario y sintaxis, y al mismo tiempo seguimos entendiéndonos unos a otros perfectamente (creo que esa dualidad es la gran virtud del castellano), que vivan las diferencias, sobre todo si me dejan plagiar las que me gusten.

No había pensado nunca en el matiz "andas ocupado" = "_estás ocupado de forma habitual en estos días, meses o años_" versus "estás ocupado" = "_estás ocupado *ahora*, y específicamente para lo que yo podría necesitarte_", pero ahora que lo pienso, me doy cuenta de que yo mismo interpretaría de esa forma tales frases, y me cuesta creer que no le pasara lo mismo a mis vecinos de España.

Así que he realizado una pequeña investigación en la prensa española, y encuentro, por ejemplo: "_El primer año de gobierno de Zapatero fue pobre en materia legislativa, porque  *anduvo ocupado* a tiempo total con el cambio de rumbo que..." _¡Ajá!... cuando un periodista español habla de ocupación permanente durante un año de gobierno, elige "andar ocupado" (tal vez sin pensarlo). 

Sigo con Google y me tropiezo con Cervantes, _Los trabajos de Pérsiles y Segismunda_: "_Dos años, poco más, tardó en venir el príncipe Magsimino a su reino, que *anduvo* *ocupado* en la guerra que siempre tenía con sus enemigos; preguntó por *..." *_Así que Cervantes, cuando se refería a "l_a guerra que siempre tenía..._" elegía andar ocupado, mejor que estar ocupado. 
No sigo. Aconsejo realizar el ejercicio de búsqueda de frases, y preguntar a familiares y amigos sobre el uso y entendimieto de "andar/estar ocupado". Quizá le déis la razón a ORL (creo que fue ORL; si equivoco la autoría, ruego se me disculpe) en cuanto al sutil matiz entre andar ocupado y estar ocupado, dentro y fuera de Argentina. Yo ya se la dí. 

Saludos, y concordia hispánica (o latina, como queráis), por favor. 

Vivero


----------



## ORL

> Recién me entero de que las lenguas tienen _copyright_


 
Por supuesto que las lenguas tienen  tanto copyright como humor algunos participantes de estos foros;-), a dormir tranquilo entonces. Sucede que -al menos es una impresión muy personal mía- hay como una cierta arrogancia de latifundista hablando a pobre campesino, cuando *algunos* espanoles hablan sobre *nuestra* lengua con algún habitante de alguna de las Américas. Y eso me molesta sobremanera, y sobre todo cuando algunos eligen leerlo -o no pueden otra cosa- con argumentos pseudopsicológicos de un supuesto subconsciente que lucha contra una presunta raíz sanguínea hispana que parece perturbarme. A ese tipo de cosas suelo llamarlas lisa y llanamente -y sabrán disculpar- estupidez supina.
Sé que esto no es un foro de debate, por eso trataré de ser breve. Me impresionan sobremanera las pobrezas que como hispanohablantes nos aquejan. Pobrezas que nada tienen que ver con cantidad de vocabulario o mayor o menor exactitud de los términos. He leído en estos foros a más de uno rasgarse las vestiduras sobre la supuesta "superioridad" de la lengua inglesa, pero no se molestan una décima de segundo en pensar que todos los territorios donde se habla castellano a fuerza de muchísima sangre derramada, mal o bien son una unidad cultural con matices diversos. Esa diversidad se refleja en la forma de hablar y escribir en esta lengua. Pretender lacrar esta lengua en un paquete que sólo incluya lo que dicen los dinosaurios de la RAE (con perdón de los dinosaurios, se entiende), es un despropósito más grande que una casa. Lo mismo que pretender romper una unidad cultural proclamando que los giros de una sola región son los válidos, porque casualmente, los dinosaurios viven en ese territorio. No es el primer foro en el que encuentro esto, y sin ánimo de ofender, hay una cierta tendencia ibérica a plantar bandera y decir "esto me pertenece". Pues lo lamento, en el caso del idioma, *nos* pertenece, porque lo hacemos y deshacemos entre todos cada día.
Salud

La palabra "hispánico" hay muchas regiones de las Américas donde no es muy bienvenida. La palabra "latino" es un invento francés en principio, para incluir a sus anacrónicas colonias en América del Sur dentro de la definición. Luego también, un despectivo acunado en USA para definir a esos "otros americanos". En conclusión, el término adecuado para referirse a nuestra continentalidad es "americano", en el más puro sentido de la palabra: el que se refiere al continente y no a un país que tomó el nombre del continente para sí.


----------



## Vivero

ORL said:


> Por supuesto que las lenguas tienen  tanto copyright como humor algunos participantes de estos foros;-), a dormir tranquilo



Pues estoy de acuerdo. En números redondos, somos 350 millones de hablantes si sólo se cuenta a los que tenemos el castellano como lengua materna, y dicen que hasta 450 si contamos a los que lo tienen como segunda lengua. De ellos, los que hablamos los dialectos ibéricos somos 40-50 millones, a lo sumo, de los que además una buena cuarta parte da lógicamente preferencia a otra lengua que siente más suya (gallego, catalán, euskera...). Finalmente, el español lleva más de 500 años, la mitad de su vida, desarrollándose en América... Dormí tranquilo vos, que de haber "lingüifundio" no es aquí donde está, evidentemente. 

Pero ciertamente esto no es un foro de discusión. Vayamos a lo nuestro, que nos van a regañar. Saludos desde la Metrópoli


----------



## dulceivonnee

ORL said:


> Ponte las gafas ;-)
> 
> Seguramente, en Espana la diferencia no vale, es que los argentinos somos taaan sutiles...



ORL en España existe la misma diferencia, yo no lo habría explicado mejor, saludos


----------



## dulceivonnee

dulceivonnee said:


> ORL en España existe la misma diferencia, yo no lo habría explicado mejor, saludos



Jaja vaya "pollo" que se ha montado jaja , cuando te he aclarado la duda todavía no había leído la tesis de los disidentes, a los que ahora me dirijo : os he buscado un ejemplo en el que veréis que el uso de uno u otro verbo no es indistinto:

si te encuentras a tu amigo ilusionado por algo puntual (acaba de sacar un 10) le dirías : estas contento eh, estas iulusionado.. O por ejemplo porque se a ir al cine a ver su actriz favorita, o después de haberle regalado algo... nunca en correcto castellano le dirías : andas contento ? Porque esa expresión de andar+ verbo se resrva para supuestos de hecho en los que la acción se prolonga más o menos constante en el tiempo, lo que le puede pasar a tu amigo si la chica que tanto le gustaba por fin se fija en él y día a día se va estrechando su relación, entonces sí que le dirias: estos días andas muy contento, o por qué andas tan contento.  

No tienen nada que agradecerme, Cataluña y yo somos así. Un besito bien fuerte para todos, y no nos enfademos hombre, que eso ni enriquece ni embellece el alma.


----------



## dulceivonnee

Por cierto yo lo que buscaba era la traducción al inglés de "andas muy ocupado estos días?" tu sabes si en inglés existe el matiz ORL o alguien?


----------



## dulceivonnee

Otro ejemplo : después de un partido de tenis el individuo está cansado, mientras que si alguien dobla jornada laboral durante un tiempo, entonces esa persona anda cansada.

Y es lo mismo para andar/estar ocupado: si alguien me llama por teléfono y se quiere referir a si le puedo atender en ese mismo y preciso instante me preguntará: estás ocupada ahora ? Y yo le podría responder: no, ahora no estoy ocupada pero ando muy ocupada últimamente.


----------

